

Ask HN: Where all do you post when you launch? - idiotb

Like HN I am sure you must be posting somewhere else too when you launch your product/website. Which are the different sites you post at?
======
SuperChihuahua
I think that Twitter is the best place to post updates about a startup. I've
tried Killerstartups.com but the traffic from there isn't that good anymore (I
think). Other sites I've found are: <http://productivewebapps.com/>
<http://www.appvita.com/> <http://betali.st/> <http://startuplocation.com>

------
allbombs
Depends on purpose and product

What is your product and purpose?

~~~
idiotb
www.pajamalabs.com

~~~
adityar
[http://iterin.blogspot.in/2012/03/list-of-places-to-
submit-y...](http://iterin.blogspot.in/2012/03/list-of-places-to-submit-your-
startup.html)

